# I think it will work,,Watcha think?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

I know Im new on the forum, but I thought I would post this and get your comments.

The guy I hunt with said that the squirrels will chew up the little plastic funnel that bolts to the bottom of the feeder.

Well,,,,,I mixed a little cayenne pepper with some plastic epoxy and coated the bottom of it.

Sounds good on paper,,ya think it will work?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure if it will work, but it sounds like it would. Either way I always enjoy reading about people who are thinking beyond the common ho hum. :thumb:


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Ha-Ha-Ha,,,,Thanks!

Speeking of "beyond the common ho hum",,,Here is another idea I had. Attach a cow bell to the end of a pig pipe so when you get up in the stand with another one in your hand, give it a little ring and see if they come runnin.....I just put this in at the last part of last season, so I havent tested it yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ha, ha, Pavlov's deer. Conditioning works alright, I once bought a pair of bell bottom jeans back in the mid 1960's, and that was a bigger sales accomplishment than getting a deer to dance the tango in front of your deer stand.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Its only for hogs,,,,deer wont mess with it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hogs? I see. I think it would work great on hogs. I don't have any experience with wild ones, but my uncle had 300. Slap the side of a bucket, and you better be on the back side of the fence or your going to get run down.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Its filled with corn and the hogs push it around to get the corn out. I thought you had seen one before. Sorry about that. Here is what the rest of it looks like.





































This is what it looks like out in the field. You can see where the grass has laid down from the hogs pushing it in a circle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK. I thought it was the bottom of one of those electric elevated dispensers. Good idea anyway. I know they mix hot grain (about 1 percent) with birdseed to keep squirrels out.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Cool,,,,,,I didnt know that. I wonder how the hogs would react from the hot grain?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm guessing hogs would taste it just like squirrels. Maybe the hogs your after would like a little Cajun cousine.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

,,,,Ha-Ha-Ha.


----------

